# Bloodwork



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen had bloodwork done yesterday and his creatinine came back high. He is at 2.3 and should be between 0.5-1.8. The doctor says that it's because he had breakfast that morning. Is he correct? He wants to test him again in a few weeks.

ETA: Do high creatinine levels usually mean that the kidneys are not functioning properly?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes. High levels of creatinine can mean kidneys are not working properly. 

My Rottweiler lived almost his whole life with mild kidney failure. His creatinine levels were always off and his urine was always dilute. However, he lived a very happy life until we lost him at 9 to bone cancer.

I sure hope that the Dr. is correct and the retest shows normal levels for Aspen. Give him a big hug for me. Keep us posted! :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

His urine is in betweeen. Not too diluted not too concentrated. I still have to take him in for a UA though... 

ETA: Do you think the Dr. is correct. That there is a possibility that his creatinine was high because he had breakfast?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, that could be a reason. Just have it rechecked in a few weeks.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Are you supposed to fast before bloodwork, or does it matter?
I'm sorry to hear about your Aspen's problem, hopefully the matter is just because of the breakfast.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> Are you supposed to fast before bloodwork, or does it matter?
> I'm sorry to hear about your Aspen's problem, hopefully the matter is just because of the breakfast.


I always fast for about 12-18 hours prior to having bloodwork done, if not a full 24. Right after they eat, while their bodies are actively processing the food, it can give inaccurate numbers. I'm having bloodwork done on the girls soon, just for my information really.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Fasting is definitely ideal for bloodwork. A lot of things can show up different on bloodwork when fasting doesn't happen. Like Linsey said, 12 hours really is minimum.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, whenever we would do a bloodwork recheck on Kodi I would always fast him atleast 12 hours. And I always made sure the urine sample I took in was from the first urine in the morning and mid stream.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I've often wondered about this, and it's good to know. Looks like my guys will be fasting before their yearly in two weeks. Blaze had elevated levels in August, but the sample was drawn about 1.5-2 hours after he had eaten. I'm a bit nervous about how his next test will be but we have seen no change in his drinking or urination habits. No color changes either. Silva will be getting her first bloodwork in two years, I messed up last year and forgot to have hers done. She was great 2 years ago(actually now that I think about it, it is 1.5 years,whew!!) but I know a lot can change in this time. SHe's been doing well and we see no visible issues but I have been fooled before. Dogs are good at hiding things when they are not feeling up to snuff. Crossing my fingers at their age, but knowing to fast them is great knowledge to have. Thank-you to all for this important tidbit. WHy don't vets tell you this? Although our vet did say she wasn't concerned because his was only minimally elevated. SOmewhere I have my copy of the results and I know it wasn't alarming, just a smidgeon high. He is around 13 and she is 12 so I am hoping all is okay. Crossing fingers and paws.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It also depends on what specific test or value is elevated. Some things can be elevated by different contexts/situations. Also, doing repeat bloodwork is more informative because it shows you trends. Sometimes a value will be slightly elevated on a first set of bloodwork and then completely normal thereafter. 

Akasha, Shiloh and Emmy all had blood drawn today....I will post up results tomorrow :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So, Aspen will be leaving to big bear this weekend, which is 8-9,000 ft. elevation. Could this make a difference in the bloodwork?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

He will be going in for his second round of bloodwork this Sunday. He will be fasted. Can he have water though?? Or should I remove it at midnight??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Water is fine, make sure he is as relaxed as possible. High stress situations can alter some bloodwork values.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> make sure he is as relaxed as possible. High stress situations can alter some bloodwork values.


That is going to be a tough one. We have lots of cats!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck! Give Aspen a hug!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Update*

Just got back and got his bloodwork done. Last time his creatinine was 2.3, which was high, and now it dropped to 1.9. Normal is 1.8. His RBC and HCT values are kinda low though. Was wondering if I should start him on an iron supplement or something?

ETA: Should I take him in for a Packed Cell Volume?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How low were RBC and HCT? You can do a PCV since its a quick and easy thing to do, anything above 30% is normal.

How often do you feed him heart of any kind?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> How low were RBC and HCT? You can do a PCV since its a quick and easy thing to do, anything above 30% is normal.
> 
> How often do you feed him heart of any kind?


I don't know off the top of my head what the exact values are. I left the results at work. Will bring them tomorrow to show you. He doesn't get heart too often. Maybe about once every two weeks...? Is heart rich in iron or something??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I try and feed beef heart at least once a week, if not twice a week. Its one of our main sources of boneless meat. I think heart meat is an essential part of a well rounded raw diet. Heart is very high in iron, as is most red meats although heart is even higher. Its very nutritious in general.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll have to go out and stock up on heart then!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Values*

His results are back. RBC is 4.72 and on 3/6/11 it was 4.89, so he dropped a bit. HCT is 35.0% and last time it was 36.9%, this one dropped a bit as well.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is your vet concerned at all?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, she's concerned about anemia?? But, another vet says that it's normal for nordic breeds because they don't need as much hydration as other dogs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not that concerned either. But I would Try including beef heart once a week if not twice a week if possible.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anything else I should be giving in addition to beef heart to boost his RBC's a bit??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

A diet of mostly red meats is best, so keeping that in mind might help a bit as well. But I would keep a close eye on his total CBC counts for a while just to keep tabs on it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So glad that things are looking okay. Phew. :smile:

Now go get that sweet boy some beef heart! :becky:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> So glad that things are looking okay. Phew. :smile:
> 
> Now go get that sweet boy some beef heart! :becky:


Just got it. Will start him tomorrow!!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I hope you don't mind if I ask Natalie a question about blood work.:redface: 
Isn't creatine typically higher in raw fed dogs because the average is based on kibble fed dogs? 
I've read some blood values are different, but I can't remember what they are.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, in some dogs their BUN/creatinine is on the higher end of normal. It's due to a nearly protein exclusive diet. A raw diet consists of mostly proteins, with fat, vitamins and minerals contributing to the rest. Since the water content is so high (~70%) the actual food is low protein. Water content dilutes the protein, take the water away and you're left with nearly all protein. This will contribute to an elevated BUN/creatinine. 

From doing bloodwork on my dogs, only two had slightly high BUN/creatinine values, so not all dogs will show this all the time.

Dogs who are fed a high protein kibble diet will also show high BUN/creatinine values. 

As long as these values aren't sky high your dog is probably healthy. I recommend doing bloodwork once a year from the age of 2 up. Maybe even every 6 months on older dogs.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks DaneMama!


----------

